# Antique 1954 Olympia SM3 typewriter find



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Most everyone on AAAC knows I cruise shops looking for vintage rarities on a regular basis.

Today I found an almost spotless, barely used, 1954 Olympia SM3 at a local consignment shop. Near perfect condition. It just needs a clean and oiling.

I paid full price...$35, and ran out the door like a bandit.

Finding a fully functioning 65 year old high quality typewriter in this condition is very rare. I have been looking for one for several years and had given up the chase.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

You could probably tell someone under 30 it’s a German Enigma machine and they’d believe you. 

Nice find though, and in great looking condition.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonderful device but with my inability to properly use the left fingers instead of the right I am a slave to word processing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hidden away, somewhere in this hoard is the old Smith Corona portable typewriter on which I typed my college papers back in the 1960's. It is surely not as pristine as the Olympia pictured in the OP, but I think it still works! They just don't make things to last (seemingly) forever, like they used to do.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I typed my high school papers on my moms old Olympia. She might still have it in the attic. By college i had moved to the first primitive brother word processors where you could input one new line of text at a time and check it before inputting it.

Good to keep an old typewriter on hand for the zombie apocalypse. When all the power grid goes down, typewriters, carbon paper, and mimeograph machines will be at a premium!

Cheers,

BSR


----------

